# *confirmed fake, OP is bs* SX OS 3.0 CHANGELOG LEAKED?!



## Essasetic (Dec 14, 2018)

*It's HERE! - TX Has Finally Done It! - Their SX OS Now Has Cert Regeneration For Banned Users!*





People have been: predicting, theorising and speculating of what SX OS 3.0 will hold. Well it's finally here and it's our *BIGGEST *release yet! We hope this will please everyone from both sides and it'll be a landmark for TX for years to come.




> *We are pleased to let you all know that SX OS 3.0 is ready for release!*​
> There isn't really much to say about this version except that it's the *BIGGEST* release we've put out yet. SX OS v3.0 will revolutionise what Nintendo Switch CFW is like and it'll be a baseline for years to come. We hope this massively pleases our users and we can provide major updates like this in the near future.
> 
> *Now, lets have a look at what v3.0 brings to the table:*
> ...



*--< Team-Xecuter - Rocking the Switch in 2018 and beyond! >--*
​
*And to those who don't believe it's legit:*

* 

*

*Took a screencap before they took it off their site! *

*EDIT:* Yes this is fake (quite obvious it is) but apologies to anybody who got their hopes up and to TX.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Dec 14, 2018)

Ok, now this is epic.


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

very cool


----------



## NeoSlyde (Dec 14, 2018)

What?!!!!
Yesterday i though it was a troll.. now i feel like it might be real...


----------



## nachuz (Dec 14, 2018)

That cert regeneration will just get your console banned right away
SX OS still sucks
By the way, I think it's real


----------



## RichardArc (Dec 14, 2018)

Dude TX is and always has been the cfw of choice, I don't know why some people don't agree


----------



## SuchMemeManySkill (Dec 14, 2018)

Wait sx is actually being inovative? what the hell?


----------



## Oracleofire (Dec 14, 2018)

Is this real? Because this is kind of insane. Not just the unbanning, but the literal addition of features such as bluetooth support.


----------



## masamune19 (Dec 14, 2018)

fake again!!!


----------



## Disharmony16 (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice, finally i can leave the crap atmosphere and reinx


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

The only issue is that Nintendo will just constantly ban users


----------



## mrdude (Dec 14, 2018)

Woooooooot!

Man, that's great news. I wonder how many TX haters will now finally change over from other CFW - I bet most will now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

Report


----------



## NeoSlyde (Dec 14, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> The only issue is that Nintendo will just constantly ban users


and we will constantly regen certs :^)


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> and we will constantly regen certs :^)


heh, true, very true


----------



## Oracleofire (Dec 14, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> and we will constantly regen certs :^)


If this is real.


----------



## syntaxyz (Dec 14, 2018)

Seriously doubt this is real..


----------



## RichardArc (Dec 14, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> The only issue is that Nintendo will just constantly ban users



And criminals will keep getting arrested. Can't win them all


----------



## nachuz (Dec 14, 2018)

unban is useless, you will have to buy online over and over


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> Report


Reporting for a changelog? Wow, ok, believe whatever you want pal


----------



## Erol (Dec 14, 2018)

No way. Lol


----------



## NeoSlyde (Dec 14, 2018)

nachuz said:


> unban is useless, you will have to buy online over and over


Well, this mean we can chargeback without problem over and over


----------



## RichardArc (Dec 14, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> Report



Just because you don't like TX doesn't mean you can keep reporting related posts


----------



## AliciaBurrito (Dec 14, 2018)

Wow guys this is super legit trust me I know I have the connections to know I have the beta right now haha wow it's really epic I can play online forever and I love my kips now


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

RichardArc said:


> Just because you don't like TX doesn't mean you can keep reporting related posts


ikr, not sure why people still have hate on TX, its kind of annoying, they have contributed a ton with this one update


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

RichardArc said:


> Just because you don't like TX doesn't mean you can keep reporting related posts


Yeah, I'm gonna listen to the newcomer trying to defend this thread lol


----------



## Kubas_inko (Dec 14, 2018)

Entertaining as always. SX users praying TX for something which isn't real.


----------



## Frexxos (Dec 14, 2018)

But... But... I thought a mega ultra super duper easy peasy cheat menu will come...
I don't care about online. I want cheats for everything!!!


----------



## RichardArc (Dec 14, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna listen to the newcomer trying to defend this thread lol


The how about all the other people who aren't new here?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 14, 2018)

Didn't know I would ever use this phrase again but - fake and gay!


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 14, 2018)

guitarheroknight said:


> Didn't know I would ever use this phrase again but - fake and gay!


I question how a leak can be fake and gay?


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

guitarheroknight said:


> Didn't know I would ever use this phrase again but - fake and gay!


I find that offensive tbh, the "fake and gay" part


----------



## ssssss13 (Dec 14, 2018)

Op IS trying so  hard IS sad


----------



## nachuz (Dec 14, 2018)

guitarheroknight said:


> Didn't know I would ever use this phrase again but - fake and gay!


Reported, I have a gay friend who is next to me and he feels so offended for your reply that doesn't wants to be my friend anymore even if it's not my fault, I hope you get banned for such a homophobic reply.
That being said, this leak could be fake but not gay.


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 14, 2018)

ssssss13 said:


> Op IS trying so  hard IS sad


I literally commented once questioning how a leak can be fake and gay. How am I trying so hard?


----------



## Frexxos (Dec 14, 2018)

it's offtopic but I have the feeling EVERYTHING in 2018 what you will say is "offending and offensive"...

back to topic, I think it will be released soon*®*


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

nachuz said:


> Reported, I have a gay friend who is next to me and he feels so offended for your reply that doesn't wants to be my friend anymore even if it's not my fault, I hope you get banned for such a homophobic reply.
> That being said, this leak could be fake but not gay.


I need a safe space


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 14, 2018)

nachuz said:


> Reported, I have a gay friend who is next to me and he feels so offended for your reply that doesn't wants to be my friend anymore even if it's not my fault, I hope you get banned for such a homophobic reply.
> That being said, this leak could be fake but not gay.




How about fake and not straight?


----------



## Lumince (Dec 14, 2018)

A man can dream


----------



## ssssss13 (Dec 14, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> I literally commented once questioning how a leak can be fake and gay. How am I trying so hard?


Is just sad dude.idc but its sad yo expend time trying to troll sxos users .


----------



## nachuz (Dec 14, 2018)

ssssss13 said:


> Is just sad dude.idc but its sad yo expend time trying to troll sxos users .


How trolling can be sad


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

nachuz said:


> How trolling can be sad


You are a hater of the LGBT community, be gone


----------



## ssssss13 (Dec 14, 2018)

nachuz said:


> How trolling can be sad


Fun trolling is great. Reposting the same joke over and over again IS sad.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

Why can't we all wait until @garyopa releases the change logs?


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 14, 2018)

ssssss13 said:


> Fun trolling is great. Reposting the same joke over and over again IS sad.


May I ask what's an example of "fun" trolling then?


----------



## Krazyeye (Dec 14, 2018)

fake news people, move along


----------



## ssssss13 (Dec 14, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> May I ask what's an example of "fun" trolling then?


When your


----------



## RichardArc (Dec 14, 2018)

ssssss13 said:


> Fun trolling is great. Reposting the same joke over and over again IS sad.


You're right, kinda proving you're own point by calling him sad repeatedly


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

ssssss13 said:


> When your


ok


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 14, 2018)

ssssss13 said:


> When your


Go on...


----------



## nachuz (Dec 14, 2018)

Krazyeye said:


> fake news people, move along


My uncle who works for TX says that is real


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

nachuz said:


> My uncle who works for TX says that is real


My aunt works for lgbt organization and they say tx v3.0 leek is for realzie


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

nachuz said:


> My uncle who works for TX says that is real


So does my cat


----------



## RichardArc (Dec 14, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> So does my cat


Umm cats can't talk


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

RichardArc said:


> Umm cats can't talk


Yes they do. Meow meow meow


----------



## nero99 (Dec 14, 2018)

Krazyeye said:


> fake news people, move along


You’re fake news


----------



## arianadark (Dec 14, 2018)

Disharmony16 said:


> Nice, finally i can leave the crap atmosphere and reinx


the things you can create in photoshop


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

arianadark said:


> the things you can create in photoshop


Uh, I think you mean "inspect element" ex-dee


----------



## rory2005 (Dec 14, 2018)

I am a TX mod and this is fake, get a life dude


----------



## nachuz (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

rory2005 said:


> I am a TX mod and this is fake, get a life dude


Funny joke dude. >New gbatemp user


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 14, 2018)

The cert regeneration alone is a dead giveaway. Keep dreaming.


----------



## WiiuGold (Dec 14, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> *It's HERE! - TX Has Finally Done It! - Their SX OS Now Has Cert Regeneration For Banned Users!*
> View attachment 152152​
> 
> People have been: predicting, theorising and speculating of what SX OS 3.0 will hold. Well it's finally here and it's our *BIGGEST *release yet! We hope this will please everyone from both sides and it'll be a landmark for TX for years to come.
> ...


U just made ur self look bad!!


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

ghjfdtg said:


> The cert regeneration alone is a dead giveaway. Keep dreaming.


dude, read where this discussion is, its called "Edge of forum", lmfao

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiuGold said:


> U just made ur self look like a FOOL!! ..


you too, read where this is, lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

nachuz said:


>


Boot people offline included for salty squids?


----------



## Disharmony16 (Dec 14, 2018)

arianadark said:


> the things you can create in photoshop


Don't tell me it is fake pls i just bought my sxos pro and delete every crap atmosphere folder


----------



## rory2005 (Dec 14, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> Funny joke dude. >New gbatemp user



Hilarious, Been a member here for ages, just dont post much. Fake as hell


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

rory2005 said:


> Hilarious, Been a member here for ages, just dont post much. Fake as hell


read where the thread is located buddy xD


----------



## Socke81 (Dec 14, 2018)

All you have to do is press F12 in your browser and you can change the text as you like. Take a look. Version 5.0 is already available. 





I was too lazy to change all things like the text in the image. But you can see that the text is a fake because the compression of the text is missing in his fake.

EDIT
Oh, something similar has already been posted that's going too fast here. Sorry.


----------



## RichardArc (Dec 14, 2018)

rory2005 said:


> Hilarious, Been a member here for ages, just dont post much. Fake as hell





rory2005 said:


> Newcomer


Hmm


----------



## rory2005 (Dec 14, 2018)

https://team-xecuter.com/forums/members/143830-rory2005

mmmmmmmmmmm………………….let me see


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

rory2005 said:


> https://team-xecuter.com/forums/members/143830-rory2005
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmm………………….let me see


>gbatemp user pretending to be someone else from TX


----------



## RichardArc (Dec 14, 2018)

rory2005 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm………………….let me see


I mean or:



rory2005 said:


> Dec 31, 2015


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

Dude, you know the thread location of this, right @rory2005 ?


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 14, 2018)

Socke81 said:


> All you have to do is press F11 in your browser and you can change the text as you like. Take a look. Version 5.0 is already available.
> 
> View attachment 152180
> 
> ...


Yeah ik lol


----------



## rory2005 (Dec 14, 2018)

https://team-xecuter.com/forums/threads/155940-test?p=1078530#post1078530

This may change your minds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lol, Just realised. Shows I dont come on here much


----------



## DevinG70 (Dec 14, 2018)

Okay here's the thing.... If you're switch is banned then why would there be a need for a new cert? Unless they also make it so that the switch doesn't store error logs then you will have to face the facts that you won't be able to do anything else, and even if they did do that then why would you ever need a new cert since the one you will be using won't be banned? Oh and by the way if I'm correct I believe you can just inspect the page and change it however you want and If it was made yesterday, why does the date say the 14th? Oh and it's not that I'm against TX and SX, I'm against the people who are trying to lie about a possible SX update


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 14, 2018)

DevinG70 said:


> Okay here's the thing.... If you're switch is banned then why would there be a need for a new cert? Unless they also make it so that the switch doesn't store error logs then you will have to face the facts that you won't be able to do anything else, and even if they did do that then why would you ever need a new cert since the one you will be using won't be banned? Oh and by the way if I'm correct I believe you can just inspect the page and change it however you want and If it was made yesterday, why does the date say the 14th? Oh and it's not that I'm against TX and SX, I'm against the people who are trying to lie about a possible SX update


dude, its fake, look at where this thread is located, lmfao


----------



## masagrator (Dec 14, 2018)

@Centergaming, it was located in Switch Exploits. If someone is responding to previous posts before moving topic, then why are you laughing? If it's fake, close thread.


----------



## rory2005 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thats where it was when I joined in, anyway I have deleted the thread over at TX


----------



## Bergot (Dec 14, 2018)

Eita!!!


----------



## Dissaor (Dec 14, 2018)

Fakest than my ex-wife love for me.


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

nachuz said:


> Reported, I have a gay friend who is next to me and he feels so offended for your reply that doesn't wants to be my friend anymore even if it's not my fault, I hope you get banned for such a homophobic reply.
> That being said, this leak could be fake but not gay.



No one believes you have any friends.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

Absolutely fake information. Don't believe this troll.

I mean.... you can believe it if you want, but you might be let down by some of this information if you believe it as fact.

By the way, for you guys who don't believe him, rory is in fact a mod on TX forums, as well as myself.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Costello (Dec 15, 2018)

TX told us that this is fake and the author should be punished
we wont punish you because we dont like being told what to do, but you probably look stupid enough already so we're good


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 15, 2018)

Costello said:


> TX told us that this is fake and the author should be punished
> we wont punish you because we dont like being told what to do, but you probably look stupid enough already so we're good


I mean fair enough.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I do admit this is fake. I only did it as a joke and didn't really expect it to spiral out of control. Apologies to anybody who got their hopes up over this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Before I go. Someone also posted the top image of this onto the r/SwitchHacks subbreddit. It became the most controversial post before it was taken down.



Anyway time to forget this shit actually happened and move on.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## ikki_nico (Dec 15, 2018)

So , we will get nintendo online for free , so that we can play online game for free OMG essactic you're the best dude ever


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

I don'T understand, it was posted in EoF, right?
So... OBVIOUSLY, it's fake


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 15, 2018)

masagrator said:


> @Centergaming, it was located in Switch Exploits. If someone is responding to previous posts before moving topic, then why are you laughing? If it's fake, close thread.


@masagrator what are you talking about? This thread was in the EoF for quite a while now, the people that responded to this in Eof and saying that this thread is fake. Also, Im not a moderator, I cant close threads, this one isn't mine... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Does anyone here not realize that this was placed in the EoF after the thread was up for a few minutes?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Game_Over_Tom said:


> Absolutely fake information. Don't believe this troll.
> 
> I mean.... you can believe it if you want, but you might be let down by some of this information if you believe it as fact.
> 
> By the way, for you guys who don't believe him, rory is in fact a mod on TX forums, as well as myself.



Seriously, did you not realize this was placed on the EoF? Stop flexing over here saying that you're mods from TX, jesus fucking christ....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

Costello said:


> TX told us that this is fake and the author should be punished
> we wont punish you because we dont like being told what to do, but you probably look stupid enough already so we're good


So what you are saying is it's okay to post this kind of stuff on gbatemp?
We can all put together as much fake information as we like and post it here without any negative repercussions?

Sounds like a fair and honest community to me.

As long as traffic comes to gbatemp, it doesn't matter what is posted.


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 15, 2018)

Game_Over_Tom said:


> So what you are saying is it's okay to post this kind of stuff on gbatemp?
> We can all put together as much fake information as we like and post it here without any negative repercussions?
> 
> Sounds like a fair and honest community to me.
> ...



Dude, do I have to ask this again. Do you know where this thread is placed? Do you know what EoF is about?

Stop coming over here and trying to be "all mighty" and shit. Stop trying to tell an administrator of what hes suppose to do

Costello knows what he's doing, let him do it, don't tell others of what they're suppose to do


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 15, 2018)

I mean I've already admitted it's fake and I apologized to everyone who was affected by it in any negative way. I thought we all moved on from this?


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 15, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> I mean I've already admitted it's fake and I apologized to everyone who was affected by it in any negative way. I thought we all moved on from this?


apparently some "moderators" from TX's forum dont want to move on...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm just speaking out publicly that this kind of posting should not be permitted. If this happened on our forums we would delete the thread from public view and put the user on time-out for posting false information.

This is not a place I enjoy coming because gbatemp is so damned toxic, and threads like this are the reason why.

If anyone on the Admin staff wants to talk with me about it, that's fine too. I am defending Team Xecuter. That is all.


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 15, 2018)

Game_Over_Tom said:


> I'm just speaking out publicly that this kind of posting should not be permitted. If this happened on our forums we would delete the thread from public view and put the user on time-out for posting false information.


If that's the case then why did you try and get me banned from here?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

I didn't try to get you banned from here. You don't know what you are talking about.

All I asked for was thread deletion.


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 15, 2018)

Game_Over_Tom said:


> I didn't try to get you banned from here. You don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> All I asked for was thread deletion.


Ah. My bad then I must've read the admin post wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

Or it wasn't me who requested that.


----------



## Costello (Dec 15, 2018)

Game_Over_Tom said:


> So what you are saying is it's okay to post this kind of stuff on gbatemp?
> We can all put together as much fake information as we like and post it here without any negative repercussions?
> 
> Sounds like a fair and honest community to me.
> ...


Sorry you don't like our policies but as our rules clearly state - we value freedom of speech. This guy made a fool of himself and its enough of a lesson in our books 

No matter which forum you're on, gbatemp, reddit, facebook, you have to learn to take user-posted information with a grain of salt. Not everyone's a journalist with professional ethics. Fake news are literally everywhere and banning someone for making a joke is not how you stop them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

Costello said:


> Sorry you don't like our policies but as our rules clearly state - we value freedom of speech. This guy made a fool of himself and its enough of a lesson in our books
> 
> No matter which forum you're on, gbatemp, reddit, facebook, you have to learn to take user-posted information with a grain of salt. Not everyone's a journalist with professional ethics. Fake news are literally everywhere and banning someone for making a joke is not how you stop them.


but... this was EoF, so it's obviously fake, right?
So... how did people gety trapped here? I mean... come on...


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> but... this was EoF, so it's obviously fake, right?
> So... how did people gety trapped here? I mean... come on...


It was originally on Switch CFW page. But it quickly got moved here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Costello said:


> Sorry you don't like our policies but as our rules clearly state - we value freedom of speech. This guy made a fool of himself and its enough of a lesson in our books


Thanks for acknowledging that. I'll say it again. I made a fool of myself that night and I spent way more time on that post than I'm willing to admit. Again, sorry to those affected and to TX. Can you please close the thread now so this can fade into obscurity?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> It was originally on Switch CFW page. But it quickly got moved here.


oh ok, all this controversy make sense now


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 15, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> It was originally on Switch CFW page. But it quickly got moved here.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No, languish in your guilt for eternity


----------



## rory2005 (Dec 15, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> It was originally on Switch CFW page. But it quickly got moved here.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I am all good dude, Be nice if we all move on, And learn to get on better, Certain the mods and admin have better things to do with there lives.


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> I mean fair enough.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



You're an attention seeking dumbass who should be banned.. Thread is still open so I'm free to still post my opinion. Apologizing for something doesnt mean you get off scott free.


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> You're an attention seeking dumbass who should be banned.. Thread is still open so I'm free to still post my opinion. Apologizing for something doesnt mean you get off scott free.


Which I know that. But was that really neccessary? You aren't helping anyone out here by saying that.


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Which I know that. But was that really neccessary? You aren't helping anyone out here by saying that.



Were you helping anyone out by making this thread? You seem to want to lecture people while being a dumbass doesnt work.


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> Were you helping anyone out by making this thread? You seem to want to lecture people while being a dumbass doesnt work.


Have you ignored what I've been saying? Yes I realise it didn't help anyone and I apologised for it. At least read the information given before commenting.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Have you ignored what I've been saying? Yes I realise it didn't help anyone and I apologised for it. At least read the information given before commenting.


Just look at his name and youll understand why hes so rude


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Just look at his name and youll understand why hes so rude



You're just salty because I said you're not funny or witty, I just tell it like it is.

You don't even know what's going on this thread didn't start in EoF it was moved there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh please, who the hell cares?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> You're just salty because I said you're not funny or witty, I just tell it like it is.
> 
> You don't even know what's going on this thread didn't start in EoF it was moved there.


As i said, an hells angel with no soul ^^


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> As i said, an hells angel with no soul ^^



Go take your pills.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> Go take your pills.


I already do, they give me parkinson


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> You're an attention seeking dumbass who should be banned.. Thread is still open so I'm free to still post my opinion. Apologizing for something doesnt mean you get off scott free.


@NoSoul81 Hey dude, stop being a shit-head. Everyone is moving on and you're just complaining. You're making yourself look like a fool. This thread is in the EoF, do you not know what that is? 

You're getting mad over a troll post which is very funny.


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> @NoSoul81 Hey dude, stop being a shit-head. Everyone is moving on and you're just complaining. You're making yourself look like a fool. This thread is in the EoF, do you not know what that is?



You're doing exactly the same thing you're complaining about dipshit. This thread was moved to the EOF are you that stupid? It started in the Switch section.


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> You're doing exactly the same thing you're complaining about dipshit.


How am I doing the exact same thing? You are getting mad over a troll post


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

All the biggest dumbasses showing up and don't even know what's going on "dur, this thread is in the EOF leave the OP alone" get a clue before you post. It was moved here by the administrator. *facepalm*


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> All the biggest dumbasses showing up and don't even know what's going on "dur, this thread is in the EOF leave the OP alone" get a clue before you post. It was moved here by the administrator. *facepalm*


*facepalm* >gets mad over a simple troll post


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm not mad I called him a dumbass which he is. You called me a shithead you seem more mad than I am.


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> I'm not mad I called him a dumbass which he is. You called me a shithead you seem more mad than I am.


I'm not mad at all, I'm just saying that its funny how you ignored everything about what other people said while they moved on and your the one that doesnt want to let it go


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> I'm not mad at all, I'm just saying that its funny how you ignored everything about what other people said while they moved on and your the one that doesnt want to let it go



The thread was left open for him to be ridiculed. He deserves it. If the mods didn't want him to be trolled they would have closed the thread like he asked. You're just trolling. Just because the OP decided it was over that's not your decision when you do something stupid like this.


----------



## Centergaming (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> The thread was left over for him to be ridiculed. He deserves it. You're just trolling. Just because the OP decided it was over that's not your decision when you do something stupid like this.


I'm pretty sure this thread was not left over just for him to be ridiculed 

Oh, so now you're calling me a troll, lol. Just move on and let it go. You should've fact-checked this post first and checked their website.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2018)

I think this has outlived its usefulness.


----------

